
Show HN: I made a site to help developers create their own portfolio - tobiask1
https://techstax.dev/
======
tobiask1
TechStax is a free portfolio creator for developers and students! You can
create and host a beautiful and simple portfolio for free. So far I've got a
ton of positive feedback - I hope you like it!

Oh and btw: a lot of people ask if there is a possibility to host their
portfolio on their own domain. Currently this feature is still under
development but it will be available in the future. Stay updated!

~~~
sjohn93
Cool idea. We would like to feature your startup in our website, submit here:
[https://www.startupjohn.com/submit-
startup](https://www.startupjohn.com/submit-startup)

